# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Preply Inc., online education, Brighton, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

preply.com

youtube.com/preplyua

facebook.com/preplycom

twitter.com/PreplyCom

linkedin.com/company/preply

instagram.com/preply

Preply on Wikipedia

Co-founder and CEO - Kirill Bigai

Co-founder and Product Designer - Sergey Lukyanov

Co-founder - Dmytro Voloshyn

Products and projects:

artificial classes and lessons

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ukrainian startup Preply beats the geopolitical odds with $50M to grow its language learning platform"

by Ingrid Lunden
July 13, 2022

----------

